# Stilt Trouble



## micahmye (Jan 19, 2017)

Howdy! 

I wear Sur-Mag 18-30 single poles a few days a week. Usually up for a couple hours not all day, have been working a decorative job where I am up for half the day or longer. 

I have been having trouble with pain at the heel and pad of my foot, where the riser posts meet the shoe platform. On the bright side eventually my feet go numb (which is really safe ) 

I have thought about adding a thin piece of plywood to the shoe platform, not sure how safe/effective that would be. 

Just wondered if anyone else has had this problem? Or if I need to just suck it up 

I generally wear a basic hiking sneaker with safety toe all day, have tried different shoes (of the same style) with little improvement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You prob just have to suck it up, You will get a little pain on the stilts kinda just how it goes, The more you use them the better it will get, Maybe more shoe in soles but i once tried soft insoles and the hurt my feet then i learned if they are to soft you feet muscles keep working to find there footing so you prob have some of that going on, Your feet are a bit confused and trying to find were they at. Someone once fitted snow boots to there stilts and thought that was a lot better.


----------

